# Nissan Truck



## curtis19 (Nov 13, 2011)

I have a Nissan Truck 1994. i just pulled the tranny. Its a manual transmisssion.I have a few gears that look stripped.co you know where i can get a diagram of the internals on this tranny? Thank You.


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

Chiltons manual.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

It would be cheaper most likly to just go buy a used transmition from the junk yard. It would be hard to even find the parts to fix it.


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

joecaption said:


> It would be cheaper most likly to just go buy a used transmition from the junk yard. It would be hard to even find the parts to fix it.


I did that in my '97 Nissan 4x4 and the tranny lasted me one winter before the casing cracked.
You seldom know how many miles and what kind of miles are on junkyard trannies, and it's just too much work to put a weak one in.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 11, 2008)

There should be a "unit repair manual" which would be part of a Factory Service Manual set of books for that specific vehicle. Order from dealer.


----------



## curtis19 (Nov 13, 2011)

Thank you guys for your input on the Nissan Tranny. Got a tougher question for me to answer.Does anyone know the name of this Tranny for the 1994 Nissan Truck. For example on my 1996 F250 truck the tranny is an E-40D. Thank you.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 11, 2008)

I don't know about Nissan, but with GM trucks, they make them with all sorts of different transmissions, etc.

And you can take your VIN to a GM dealer, then they can give your a list of "RPO codes" printed out from their computer which is every option in that specific vehicle.

Also to a limited extent, the Factory Service Manual book set will have a listing of major options based on the VIN.

Bottom line: Go to a Nissan dealer parts department and take your VIN (on vehicle registration). Then ask what transmission you have. Also ask if you can have a printed copy of all options on your vehicle.


----------



## chickendude (Jul 17, 2013)

_ am having trouble with a tapping lifter "loud" in my 1995 Nissan Truck. 141k miles. Please advise if I can unstick it. Can I drive it?_ Sorry, I know this is not ralated, but I am mew to this and I need help.


----------

